# Problem with external firewire hardrive



## PhilT (Sep 9, 2004)

My LaCie 120GB external firewire drive has stopped working. It just does not power up and the icon has disappeared from my iMAC G4's desktop. If I do a system profile search my iMAC does not find the drive. I emailed LaCie and they kindly sent me another power supply but it makes no difference. When the power supply is plugged in, it blinks, but the light on the drive does not light up. I tried re-loading the drivers but it made no difference. Can anyone suggest another way of bringing my hard drive back to life?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Can you try the drive on a different computer? Do you have other firewire devices to try on your computer? Is the drive connected through other devices?


----------



## Daphne (Sep 17, 2004)

*Firewire device*

Hi,

Did you try to format your disk with Disk Utility (program on your mac, provided with your system software)? I recently bought a Lacie drive and it was also not visible on my desktop. After formatting it worked just fine.

Good luck!


----------

